# 2006 maxima transmission and elec problems. Need help



## andrew diggs (Dec 21, 2011)

The gauges and all of the lights in the gauge area stopped working today and the transmission slips, jerks and slams into gear when shifting from neutral,reverse to forward. There is no fuse marked for the gauges. Just hoping someone else had this problem with the gauges.


----------



## kklyc (Dec 22, 2011)

*See if the battery connections can be replaced.*

If there are no oil leaks affecting the alternator, then see if the connections to the batteries can be inspected and replace them if they are aged. In regards to the transmission see if there are error codes generated from sensors in the engine mounts when the car is running and the issue occurs. See if these could help first before spending big sums of money on other things. good luck.


----------

